# South Louisiana RC Fall Trial



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Entry is open .....Come get ya some !!!!


----------



## Waterbug (Feb 27, 2008)

Jay that sounds fun! Might just do that if I can get in some training. Had to scratch at cajun. Heard i missed a good one.


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Looks to be a little chilly this weekend for the trial. Sleet/snow predicted for Friday pm and Sat. am. 1" to 2" inches of snow is predicted from Lake Charles to Lafayette. Dress warm the spillway can get real cold if it is windy.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Snow, whats that? Be careful on the drive down.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

What the hell is the world coming to, it snowed 1 inch last December!

Must be Global Cooling!;-)


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Global warming comes to Louisiana.

Now that's change you can believe in.


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

Qualifying Results

1.) 20. Creed/ Rob Erhardt
2.) 6. Will/ Mark Sehon
3.) ? ? / Ed Thibodeaux
4.) 16. Marie/ Chuck McCall
RJ 15. Kidd/ Aaron Kelly


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats Mark ......


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Big thanks to Gwen Jones and Austin Channel for judging our Q.Also our bird throwers Chad Cox,and Sam.And shooter Ricky Elston.It was some ugly weather toward the end.I have snow on the truck this AM.


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS ROB ERHARDT, SILVERTIP RETRIEVERS, on your Qual Win!

Sarita and Bill


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations, Rob, on your Qual win with Creed!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Congrats to Rob Erhardt. Way to go, Creed.


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Open call backs to the land blind:

1 2 4 6 7 16 17 19 21 23 24 26 30 31 33 34 39 41 46 48 49 50 51 52 53 55 57 58 66 68 71 75 78 81 84 85


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

All right 52 is back
thanks Dave


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

That seems like a huge cut to me, from 88 dogs to 35. Is that typical or is it reflective of an extra tough test or conditions?


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Certainly not atypical Carol. I'd expect maybe 30 to the water blind and ~15 to the water marks tomorrow. Seems pretty normal for a fairly large trial.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks Howard, I have only been to watch a few AA stakes and I guess the judges were generous.


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Congratulations to Rob Erhardt and Creed. Great win.


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Way to go Rob and Creed!


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Open callbacks to the third:
2 7 16 24 31 39 46 49 50 52 53 55 57 58 66 68 71 78 81

Derby callbacks to the third:
4 7 8 10 13 14 15 17 18 21 23 24 25 26 28 29 31 33 34

Am had 23 called to the second but I don't have the numbers


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

I heard that they gave placements after the 3rd series in the Derby, but do not have them

Callbacks to the 4th in the open:
2 7 24 46 53 58 66 71


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Callbacks to the 4th in the Am:
5 11 14 36 45 49 52 53


----------



## Charles Dwyer (Feb 10, 2006)

Derby Placements:

1st Livvy Rob Erhardt 
2nd Otis Rob Erhardt 
3rd Diesel Charles Dwyer
4th Bullet Dan Hurst
RJ Bentley Rick Mock


Jams: 7, 10, 13, 14, 17, 18, 28, 31, 33, 34


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Open placements:
1st #24 Pirate H Jerry Patopea, O Gary Zellner
2nd #58 Tater O/H Mark Medford
3rd #71 H Danny Farmer O Steve - Dave Mealman
4th #46 Bobby H Danny Farmer O Rodney Bridgers
RJ #2 Ransom H Mark Edwards O Linda Waco - Sue Sommer

Jams 7. 66


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

(Derby)littermates 1st and 2nd.
Pretty Good job Rob for a "Wash-out"
yeh "Otie"
Nana Sue


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

Excellent Work Rob!!!! Congratulations to the McKnights and Dr. Aul. Both very nice, deserving dogs.


Kris


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats ! They both ran a very nice trial.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

BBnumber1 said:


> Open placements:
> 1st #24 Pirate H Jerry Patopea, O Gary Zellner
> 2nd #58 Tater O/H Mark Medford
> 3rd #71 H Danny Farmer O Steve - Dave Mealman
> ...


YAHOOOO Pirate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Congrats to Jerry and Pirate on the Open Win.........


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

Great post, Nana Sue!!!!

We are THRILLED for Otis ...many thanks to Rob. 

Thanks for the plug, Kris.

Sarita


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations Rob on the Derby First and Secon, and also to the owners, Bill and Sarita McKnight and to Dr.Aul.


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Am Placements:
1st #5 - Rosa - Lanse Brown
2nd #36 - Podnah - Kenny Cox
3rd #49 - **** - Wendell Williams
4th #52 - Miah - Stephen Ritter
RJ # 14 - Itch - Kevin Savio
J #11 - Cadillac - Rick Mock


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

YAHOOO Lanse and Rosa!!!!


----------



## Kirk D (Apr 3, 2005)

Way to go TATER and Mark Medford on the open 2nd!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats to Charles Dwyer for his dog's derby 3rd!!!!!!

Kirk


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Congratulations to Bill and Sarita on Livvy's win and to Rob Erhardt for his one-two finish in the Derby with littermates Livvy and Otis.


----------



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

Congratulations to Rob Erhardt for a great weekend! Creed wins the Qual. Livvy wins the Derby! Her littermate gets second in the Derby and Lucy gets a Jam in her first Derby! Congratulations to all the owners too!

--Susie


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

rsfavor said:


> Qualifying Results
> 
> 1.) 20. Creed/ Rob Erhardt
> 2.) 6. Will/ Mark Sehon
> ...


There were also two Jams:
26 - Arrow - H Mark Edwards O Bobby Farmer
21 Chivas H Mark Edwards O Marty Stewart


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

Congratulations Lanse and Rosa!!!! 

Kris


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

My all-time favorite dog name: "World Famous Rosa Barks"

Congratulations to all the dogs that placed and finished.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

BBnumber1 said:


> Am Placements:
> 1st #5 - Rosa - Lanse Brown
> 2nd #36 - Podnah - Kenny Cox
> 3rd #49 - **** - Wendell Williams
> ...



way to go Lanse, cant wait to hear all about it on Thursday....see you and the gals (dogs) at RRiver...


----------



## lanse brown (Apr 22, 2004)

Bon- all that Am placement does is show that I can still make it with young, wild , women. I am not a pedophile, in human years she is 28. See you in Bonham,I am working either the Am or Open depending on draw.


----------



## lanse brown (Apr 22, 2004)

OK Bon, just because Lee Jolley plays with 3 year olds does not qualify him as a deviate- she's 21 in human years and that makes her an "adult".


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Does this win make Pirate high point Open dog?


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

lanse brown said:


> Bon- all that Am placement does is show that I can still make it with young, wild , women. I am not a pedophile, in human years she is 28. See you in Bonham,I am working either the Am or Open depending on draw.


Hey if you can hold a clipboard and play marshal for Dallesassee , I can help him out too, I can play bird boy or better yet I can run test dog wth either Mirk or Nola..I can even give you a break , I still think I remember how to play marshal at a stakes event


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

Congrats Rob and the McKnights on Livvy's win in the Derby! Now 21 Derby Points..


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Congrats to all the placements. Thanks to the Judges for giving their weekend and all the people that stepped up and gave us a helping hand.


----------

